# Reality check on harmony 165



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been keeping an eye out for an older harmony 165.
Ladder braced, mahogany top & slightly bigger than a parlour size.

I figured I could get one for $400 ish max.
1960s Harmony H165 Vintage Acoustic Guitar Mahogany Grand Concert, Pro Neck Reset

1967 Harmony H165 Natural Gloss | Thunder Road Guitars

Wow. Am I out to lunch or are they!?
Damn near a grand for a 60s harmony!?

For a little bit more I can get a Gibson lg-0.

If anybody knows of a reasonably priced one in Ontario let me know.
Cause there's no way I'm dropping almost a grand on one!

Nathan


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I find a lot of Reverb prices out to lunch. Check eBan and Kijiji.

REDUCED! 1959 Harmony H1145 - vintage cowboy stencil guitar | guitars | Cranbrook | Kijiji

Harmony Archtop Guitar | guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji

Harmony Acoustic Guitar | guitars | Bedford | Kijiji

Beautiful Cherry Wood Classical Guitar Custom-Hand-Made In U.S.A | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji

Vintage Stella Harmony Acoustic Guitar. | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji

Stella harmony vintage guitar USA model. | guitars | Cambridge | Kijiji

1960s Harmony Stella Acoustic Guitar | guitars | Sarnia | Kijiji

Guitare acoustique vintage 1966 HARMONY guitar Made in USA | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

coolguitars.ca inventory detail


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Some finds still out there. I just picked up an H6362 with our Greco's assistance. $40 if I recall. Plain jane but solid woods. It's rough and unplayable, but a good candidate to try a neck reset on...someday. Its project #3684481312 or #3684481313...I've sort of lost track


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't forget the CITES crap, I wouldn't risk buying a guitar from the US. Is there some reason you are looking specifically for a Harmony??


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Gian at Lil Demon has had Harmony's every time I've been there: Toronto Guitar Store | Guitar Repairs in Toronto : Lil Demon Guitars


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

You think that's bad try looking for an 80's MIJ Squier stratocaster. Cheap, really cheap E series Squiers people are asking $500. They are not as good as a new Affinity. Don't even think of trying to buy a decent JV or SQ series. Even E series made in Korea with plywood bodies are going for $300. Old doesn't always mean good.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

capnjim said:


> Don't forget the CITES crap, I wouldn't risk buying a guitar from the US. Is there some reason you are looking specifically for a Harmony??


Ya good call.
Those would have bras rosewood fretboards.

Any reason I'm looking for a harmony?
No but the 165 has the specs I'm looking for.
Concert size, ladder braces, mahogany top, 14 fret neck joint, chunky neck.

I don't know of too many other guitars with those specs.
The Gibson lg-0 but they aren't cheap and we're made as a student guitar with plastic bridges & nuts.

If you know of anything else that would fit the bill I'm all ears.

Nathan


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll keep my eyes open. Concert size is a little thinner? If you don't mind newer, I had a really nice smaller size Sigma guitars. It was ridiculously good for the money, but the neck is on the slimmer side. They make a lot of smaller sized guitars.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not a fan of slim necks.

Concert size is just a bit bigger than a parlour.

I've got a yammie parlour, ladder braced with a chunky neck that I've played just about to death
.
It was bought for my mom new in the 70s.

But the bridge is cracked, the plate under the bridge is worn out, the frets are really low and it could use a neck reset (I've already shaved the bridge saddle as much as I can).

Mom now has a nice small Martin 00 size, with all mahogany.
I like it but I prefer the ladder braced one and I absolutely hate the rich light fretboard.

I played a lot of guitars and never liked their sound as much as the Yamaha and had no idea why.
One day (investigating the bridge crack) I noticed it was ladder braced and lightbulb!

Nathan


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Mahogany top? 

Search just got tougher....I thought we were talking about old Harmonys in general


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ironic...I'm 99.9% sure that this is the same as the first guitar I bought...1966 or 1967










This is (one of 3) that I own now...










It has been a huge circle back to the beginning...with a shocking amount of gear along the way...LOL

Good Luck finding the Harmony guitar you are looking for.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

greco said:


> Ironic...I'm 99.9% sure that this is the same as the first guitar I bought...1966 or 1967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found one!

Sure enough one showed up for sale in Mississauga.
I called the guy, made the deal and had ups pick it up from him and drop it off at my door!

$350 plus shipping.
Frets are good, new Martin strings on it and very good cosmetic condition (for something that lived through the 60s).

It'll eventually need a neck reset but it's not there yet.

No truss rod, steel reinforced neck is as straight as the day it was made.

Looks the same as daves above.

Nathan


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

nnieman said:


> I found one!
> 
> Sure enough one showed up for sale in Mississauga.
> I called the guy, made the deal and had ups pick it up from him and drop it off at my door!
> ...


congrats, and like they say, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't know how to upload pics now that photo bucket has decided to use its powers for evil.

Here's a link to one on my instagram 
Early to mid 1960s harmony h165

Nathan


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2017)

nice!



nnieman said:


> I don't know how to upload pics now that photo bucket has decided to use its powers for evil.


'right click' on your pic, choose 'copy image'. 'paste' here.


----------

